# Folders in Touchwiz



## cjharris1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok quick question, I created a folder and every time I open it a voice says folder open. How do I disable that?? Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Tried looking under Settings/Accesibility/Talkback?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Or....he didn't install light flow correctly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

